# االاقسام العامة > منبر سيده فرح >  >  انت لؤلؤة لاتستعجلي الخروج من الصدف

## الرايقة

*تحياتي 
اليكي اختي 
يطوف الصياد المبتدئ شواطئ البحار باحثاً عن المحار .. فإذا عثر على صَدفة قام بفتحها عنوة .. كي يستخرج منها ًلؤلؤة صغيرةً يحتفظ بها لفترةٍ ثمّ يبيعها ..  أما الصياد المحترف ..  فهو يدرك أن اللآلئ تكبر وتزداد قيمتها كلما تُرِكَت لتنمو في قلب المحارة .. الصياد المحترف صبور .. لا يستعجل نضج اللؤلؤة .. لا يخنق الوقت .. بل يترك الأمور تأخذ مجراها ..  فإذا عثر الصياد المحترف على محارة فتية .. فإنه لا يحطمها .. ولا يفتحها رغماً عنها .. بل يلقيها في البحر ثانية .. كي تتابع نموها ..  وتكوِن في داخلها جوهرة نفيسة ليس لها مثيل .. وإذ يحين أوان نضجها- الذي كتبه الله لها .. تنفتح الصدفة وحدها .. بإذن الله ثم بكامل حريتها .. تظهر الجوهرة بأبهى حللها ..  فيأتي الصياد المحترف الذي قدره الله لها ويحصل عليها ولو بعد طول انتظار .. يدرك الصياد المحترف وجودَ احتمال أن يسبقه صياد آخر إليها ..  لكن هذا لا يهم .. فالبحر للجميع ..  ولكن قدر الله هو النافذ ..  وللصدفة حينئذ الحق في أن تمنح لؤلؤتها لمن شاء الله في الوقت الذي حدده الله .. المهم هو أن تحقق ذاتها الفريدة .. ويستفيد من قيمتها الغالية - من كتبه الله لها - هو إن أمكن .. أو صياد آخر يعرف قيمة الأحجار الكريمة ..  الصياد المحترف لا يطمع باللآلئ الصغيرة .. لأنّه ينشد ما هو أثمن .. ما هو أغلى .. ما هو أندر ..  مما سبق .. تابعي اليوم مسيرتك نحو النضج والاتزان .. لا تنتظري الغد لكي لا تفقدي الأمل .. إذا طال انتظارك ..  واصبري ..  لا تهتمي لأمر الغد " فأمرالغد كله لله " .. بل اهتمي بنفسك كما أنت الآن ..  ولكل يوم من العناء ما يكفيه .. ابذلي جهدك كي تتخلّصي من الشوائب التي تقلِّل قيمتك .. احصلي على ما تحتاجينه من غذاء مادي وروحيٍ .. كي تنمي وتكبري .. ولكن باعتدال ..  لا تكثري من شيءٍ دون سببٍ وجيه .. كي تجدي الراحة لقلبك .. خذي وقتك ..  ولا تتشبثي بأمر ما بشدة .. فـروح الحياة لا تأتي من أي شيء .. ولا يمكننا أن نحتجزها ..  فالهواء المحتجز في غرفةٍ مغلقةٍ يفسد مع الوقت .. لا تبحثي عن الحب .. فالريح "تأتي من حيث يشاء الله وتذهب إلى حيث يشاء " .. ومهما حاولنا التنبؤ باتجاهها فقد تتغير  هذا هو سر الحب ..  لا تمنحي نفسك قبل الأوان لأي صياد مبتدئٍ لا يعرف قيمتك .. فينتهي الأمر بأن يبيعك متى ما وجد السعر المناسب .. أنت تستحقين ما هو أفضل .. تستحقين أن تلمعي في تاج ملك عظيمٍ كالمنارة .. فكوني قوية .. شجاعة ..حكيمة .. لا تخافي ..  حاولي أن تفتحي قلبك في الوقت المناسب للشخص المناسب .. فعندما تثقين بنفسك و بقدرتك على تجاوز كل الصعوبات .. فلن يُدَمِّرك شيءٌ في الدنيا .. لأنك ستصبحين أقوى في مواجهة الظروف ..  كوني واقعية .. لا تبحثي عن صيادٍ مثالي .. لا يوجد إنسان كامل .. انظري إلى فارسك بموضوعية .. واقبليه كما هو بجوانب ضعفه وقوَّتِه ..  **الحب الحقيقي حب واقعي **.. لا تعيشي بأوهام .. فهي لا تنفعك .. كوني نفسك رغم كل الظروف ..  و أخيراً ..  ثقي أنه يوجد صياد محترف .. شخصٌ ما .. من لحم ودم .. ينتظر أن يحين أوانك - ينتظر أمر الله ..  شخص ما .. يعرف قيمتك .. ويحبك بصدق واتزان .. كما أنتي .. هناك دائماً من يعرف قيمة اللؤلؤ الحقيقي .. ويبحث عنه .. ليس لبيعه .. وإنماااا لإقتنائه والمحافظة عليه..!!  انتي لؤلؤه لا تستعجلي للخروج من الصدف
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*كثيرا ما نفسد جمال الاشياء بلهفتنا الزائدة

*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

كثيرا ما نفسد جمال الاشياء بلهفتنا الزائدة




تحياتي يارائع
اللهفة مزعجة ودائما ماتجعلنا نفقد كل جميل
احيانا اخي الانانية  ايضا تبعد عنا من نحب 
سلمت يداك وسعدت بمرورك
 
*

----------

